# Directv R10 Hard Drive Replacement ???



## elvislisa (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a weird situation here. I have an old R10 and the Hard Drive (HD) went bad. I received a new R10 unit from a friend that said they couldn't pay their bill. So, I know I can't use their box (unit) because you have to have a clear balance, but my question is whether or not I'd be able to take the HD out of the new unit and put it in my older unit? 

Will their account info (old balance) follow the HD or can I do a "Clean and Clear" and get rid of everything? Anyone have any advice or experience with this? I know when you try to activate a new Directv box they ask for a unit number (on the back). Everything is tracked through that number. I'm wondering if the HD has this number or if I can clear it somehow. Does this make any sense to anyone? 
Thanks for the replies!!!!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

That unpaid balance is tied to the chip in the tivo itself. Just take the hard drive out and put it in your tivo. Then Clear and Delete Everything thru the tivo menus and you'll be up and running in a few hours with no worries.


----------



## elvislisa (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! I'm new here, so don't laugh, but how do you do a "Clear and Delete?" Can anyone give me a good link or directions? I know I'm really not that dumb, but I just can't seem to find it anywhere on here! Thanks!!!


----------



## elvislisa (Jan 28, 2007)

I just found out how to do it, but I read that it even if I do a "Clear and Delete" that the service number is the only thing left on the HD afterwards. I guess I'm trying to get rid of any evidence that this new HD was attached to a bad account. Is it possible? Thanks!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

The only evidence (or at least the only evidence that would mean anything) is tied to the actual tivo machine that is in bad standing. Doing the clear and delete will wipe out anything meaningful in any way. Guaranteed. Good luck. Shouldn't take long at all to do.


----------



## elvislisa (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

No problem! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## elvislisa (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey there, I took the new drive out and put it in the old R10 unit. It's now stuck on the good ol' "Powering Up" screen. I know what everyone says about this, but why would it work perfectly in one box (both R10's) and then do this on the old box? I know everyone will say that I should check my connections and such, or check my card, but does anyone know any other tips for this situation. I really am a little bit confused on this right now. 

Any advice???


----------



## elvislisa (Jan 28, 2007)

Should I do a "Clear and Delete" on the New Box and then take it out and put it in my old box? Just a thought...since I can't even get to that point on the old box with it in there.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

elvislisa said:


> Should I do a "Clear and Delete" on the New Box and then take it out and put it in my old box? Just a thought...since I can't even get to that point on the old box with it in there.


If memory serves me you cannot MOVE hard drives from one to the other.

Buy a new drive, download the restore cd from ***upgrade.com and build a new unit. I have repaired a DSR6000, HR10-250, and coming soon a GXCEBOT when I can locate a decent 120G drive on sale cheap.


----------



## DPMGR39 (May 21, 2005)

You most certainly move a drive from one unit to another as long as you do the clear and delete. You might want to first double check your drive connections, and try again. If you continue to get stuck on that screen, you may have an issue with that little white cable they say to be very careful with.


----------



## elvislisa (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, I did the "Clear and Delete" when it was in the New box and then took it out and put it in the old box and it still didn't work. I'm at my witts end with this thing. So, I guess it's something else that's wrong with the old one and not just a bad drive. It's just weird that it gets to that "Powering Up" stage and stays there. 

Thanks everyone for your insight. Looks like I'm going to have to part these out somehow. Oh well!


----------

